# IBS is very anoying



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

I went to my doctor at the beginning of last summer. He said I had IBS and gave me Levbid. I have had IBS "stuff" for two or three years before going. Today was one of THE WORST IBS days ever. I went to the mall (day after Christmas BIG MISTAKE. I was in a store when I started to feal sick. Then I decided to leave the mall and go to the car, on the other side of the lot, of course!  I started to become nervious and almost passed out. It was like a phobia (too many people? no windows?) attack This is not something the normaly happens. I had of and on pannic attacks all day. All I could do was go outside and sit alone. I have no idea why it started. I was wondering if anyone else that takes or took Levbid has ever had panic attacks. I found some new info saying that it can cause maniac (almost bi-polarish). I just found this place today and I love it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Glad your finding this place helpful. Im afraid im not on lebvid so i couldn't comment, but i think panic attacks are fairly common among IBS types. Its the fear of being caught somewhere without a bathroom and just the worry about having an attack while out!What type of IBS do you have? Do you have D? There are lots that can help with D that i can help with, but im not so cure on C.If you have any questions fire away!Spliffy.


----------

